# CCM (College Conservatory of Music)



## Wolf (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello all,

I will be starting CCM (College Conservatory of Music) this fall (Sept. 22nd) and I was wondering if anyone else on here attends CCM. If you do i'd love to know. Also if anyone else on here as an opinion about CCM good or bad I'd be interested in hearing it. 
Thanks,
Alan Kleesattel 
(Wolf)

P.S I will be a Lighting Design and Technology Major under the broader Theatre Design and Production Major


----------



## BDS0111 (Sep 9, 2010)

Alan,

Congratulations and good luck!

BRANDON


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 9, 2010)

We have at least one member currently attending. I'll let him identify himself, if he so chooses.

Wolf said:


> ... Also if anyone else on here as an opinion about CCM good or bad I'd be interested in hearing it. ...


 It's had a good reputation for at least the past thirty years, and graduates I've known have done well, but... Isn't this a question you should have been asking at least a year ago, instead of two weeks before classes begin?


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Sep 9, 2010)

I've only met one CCM grad, and he is pretty chill and seems to be doing pretty well off.


----------



## Wolf (Sep 9, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> but... Isn't this a question you should have been asking at least a year ago, instead of two weeks before classes begin?


 
Oh I have/had done much research and talked to some current students/grads and people that left the program. I am confident in my choice I was just wandering if people had any opinions on here. Nothing said here (far as I know) would make me greatly reconsider my decision but I always like to know what people think. And ya never know when you'll get advice from an opinion.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Sep 10, 2010)

Is James Gage still there for lighting? I know he was talking about potentially retiring several years ago but last I heard, he was still there. If so, he is an amazing advisor. I did not attend CCM, but he essentially served as my mentor in my graduate school search. I emailed him prior to URTA and he gave me presentation tips and everything. Even after meeting at URTA, after we both mutually decided to go separate ways, he still wanted to be a fly on the wall to help in finding and choosing the program that best suited what I was looking for in a graduate school. I've got nothing but nice things to say about him and the program over there from my limited interactions with them.


----------



## Grog12 (Sep 13, 2010)

According to their website he's still there. James Gage is one of the nicest most approachable people you'll ever find. I've had several friends go through the program and they had a great expierence.


----------



## Nikgwolf (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Alan!

Didn't realize you were on CB too. And yes, CCM is an awesome school! 
I'll see you in a week.

Nik Robalino


----------



## Wolf (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah Jim Gage is still there, they have however added another professor to focus more on the under grads his name is Mark Williams. When I had my interviews and any other communications with either of them they have always been great. They both were really interested in my portfolio and the interview felt more like a conversation about lighting than a heavy interview which was nice.


----------



## Jamie (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey Alan;

I'm sure I'll see you on Monday for the TD&P/lighting meeting. I'm at my last year at CCM, initially as a lighting major but now I'm a double lighting/scenic major. CCM is a good school, even though it may not seem like it come 7am focus call! The schedule can and does get ridiculous, but it's great for being able to work on anything at any hour of the day or night. Some advise would be explore to other areas; I didn't know about my interest in scenic design until an intro rendering class but now I'm designing a show in April! CCM is a great place for a well-rounded yet amazingly focused tech education (if that makes sense?)

Best Wishes;
James Horban


----------



## Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Nikgwolf said:


> Hey Alan!
> 
> Didn't realize you were on CB too. And yes, CCM is an awesome school!
> I'll see you in a week.
> ...


 

Jamie said:


> Hey Alan;
> 
> I'm sure I'll see you on Monday for the TD&P/lighting meeting. I'm at my last year at CCM, initially as a lighting major but now I'm a double lighting/scenic major. CCM is a good school, even though it may not seem like it come 7am focus call! The schedule can and does get ridiculous, but it's great for being able to work on anything at any hour of the day or night. Some advise would be explore to other areas; I didn't know about my interest in scenic design until an intro rendering class but now I'm designing a show in April! CCM is a great place for a well-rounded yet amazingly focused tech education (if that makes sense?)
> 
> ...


 
Nik - Sorry I missed your post, you probably posted while I was writing and I missed it. And of course im on CB! haha, so now its more like see you in a few days.

James - 7am calls aren't too bad i've had them with my past school and some 5/6am calls with a friend (those can be wicked...). Yeah I do hope to explore into other areas I think I would really like scenic both carp and design. I've been able to do some but not too much.

Thanks for all the responses!


----------

